# [Kernel] VFS Cannot open root device( résolu)

## augustin2

Hi, 

Je suis dans une situation très similaire à celle de ce post:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-941980.html

 différences 

boot  est /dev/sdb1 (ext2)

root est  /dev/sdb7 (ext3)

/boot/grub/grub.conf est comme suit

```
 default 0

 timeout 55

 splashimage=(hd1,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

 title Gentoo Linux

 root (hd1,0)

 kernel /boot/kernel root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/sdb7 rootfstype=ext3

 initrd /boot/initramfs

 title Gentoo Linux old kernel

 root (hd1,0)

 kernel /boot/kernel.old root=/dev/ram0  real_root=/dev/sdb7 rootfstype=ext3

 initrd /boot/initramfs.old
```

Changements apportés à genkernel.conf

```
OLDCONFIG="yes" 

MENUCONFIG="yes" 

CLEAN="no" 

MRPROPER="no" 

MOUNTBOOT="yes" 

SYMLINK="yes" 

MAKEOPTS="-j5"
```

Je fais

```
genkernel all
```

```
grub-install --no-floppy /dev/sda
```

J 'obtiens le message suivant au boot

 *Quote:*   

> VFS: Cannot open root device "(null)" or unknown-block(0,0): error -6 please append a correct "root=" boot option; here are the available partions: Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)  

 

Si quelqu'un peut me guider un peu car je n'avance plus. MerciLast edited by augustin2 on Mon Nov 19, 2012 9:29 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## guilc

Je ne connais pas bien genkernel, mais si je suis la doc (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10#doc_chap2) il te manque un init=/linuxrc dans ta conf de grub !

PS : peux-tu mettre ton titre du topic en conformité avec les conventions de notre forum s'il te plaît ? Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## augustin2

Bonjour,

Merci pour la réponse

Est-ce que ça va le titre comme ça ?

Concernant ta suggestion je vais regarder ce point

----------

## augustin2

Suggestion appliquée mais pas de changement.

----------

## guilc

Hmmm en fait, dans la version anglaise du guide (plus à jour), y a pas de ramdisk... http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=10#doc_chap2

Ca doit être ce device là que le kernel ne trouve pas ?

```
title Gentoo Linux 3.3.8

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/3.3.8 real_root=/dev/sda3

initrd /boot/initramfs-genkernel-x86-3.3.8-gentoo
```

----------

## augustin2

En fait j'ai essayé avec et sans ramdisk=xxxx

----------

## boozo

'alute

Je m'excuse mais es-tu vraiment sûr de l'adressage de partition dans le grub.conf ? root (hd1,0) ? Grub numérote en partant de zéro...

Sinon tes filesystem sont-ils bien compilés en dur dans ton kernel ?

ps: pour le titre, normalement on ne mets pas "non résolu" (ni "en cours", c'est implicite) sinon une recherche via keyword les retournent ^^

----------

## augustin2

Oui car ma partition /boot est sur mon deuxième disque /sdb

----------

## nox23

donne ls -l /boot

donne lspci

es-tu sur d'inclure ton pilote sata dans le kernel, au moins en module ?

inclus tu dans la config ton fs : ext3 ?

----------

## augustin2

J'ai enfin réussi. Merci à tous  pour votre aide. En réalité c'est sur le forum en anglais que j'ai trouvé ma piste. Je ne sais pas si c'est correct de manger à tous les rateliers comme ça ? Dîtes-moi ?

Voici ce que j'ai fait

Les paramètres ajoutés à la config

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> DEVTMPFS="yes"
> 
> DEVTMPFS_MOUNT="yes"
> ...

 

En pratique je peux booter avec ou sans initrd.

C'est à dire que 

 *Quote:*   

>  title Gentoo Linux
> 
>  root (hd1,0)
> 
>  kernel /boot/kernel initrd=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/sdb7 rootfstype=ext3
> ...

 

ou 

 *Quote:*   

>  title Gentoo Linux
> 
>  root (hd1,0)
> 
>  kernel /boot/kernel root=/dev/sdb7 rootfstype=ext3
> ...

 

sont tous les deux acceptés.

J'entre maintenant dans le monde merveilleux de Gentoo et c'est une grande émotion pour moi.

A bientôt vous tous

----------

